# Standing Order 'Retained' status



## inasoup (10 Dec 2009)

I have a loan with HFC which is repaid by standing order from my ulster bank current account. Today I noticed that the last two payments didn't go through. So I checked my standing order status which is shown as 'Retained'. I really don't know what it means as I haven't made any changes. Nor did HFC contact me regarding non payment nor did UB tell me anything about it. Whom should I contact. And will it affect my credit rating even though I am not at fault? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## woodbine (10 Dec 2009)

*From: [broken link removed]*

_*Status* is usually *Active*. If you’ve recently set up a standing order the status is *New*. *Retained* may be shown if you’ve set up a standing order whose details are retained after it finishes._


contact your bank as soon as possible and get the standing order reinstated. were there funds in the account to cover the amount?


sorry i can't be of more help.


----------



## inasoup (10 Dec 2009)

thank u for the reply. yes funds were available. infact the payments go automatically every two weeks since the past 3 years so didn't expect something like this cud happen. its only by chance that we noticed it today nd were not aware of it. nd the strangest thing is that HFC didn't contact us regarding non payment..my only concern is tht credit rating will get affected


----------

